# T5 ballasts



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

sprdave said:


> Wondering what you thought are good ballasts for T5. Particularly need a bunch of 28w 2lamp at a place for replacement/spares. Im thinking Philips/Advance and Sylvania should be good, but pricy. The best prices I can find for them are about $30. Whereas Roberson Worldwide is like $16? Any experiences with Roberson? Know any online places to get ballasts at a good price?


Robertson are good.

http://www.1000bulbs.com/product/5328/BR-RSZ132T8120A.html




.


----------



## sprdave (Jan 12, 2012)

The Robertson is here http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CXTWBR6
and http://www.robertsondirect.com/PSA228T5MV-A-P13729.aspx

Not sure why they're half the price as others...just not up on ballast manufacturers


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

sprdave said:


> The Robertson is here http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CXTWBR6
> and http://www.robertsondirect.com/PSA228T5MV-A-P13729.aspx
> 
> Not sure why they're half the price as others...just not up on ballast manufacturers


High THD, poor power factor etc.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> High THD, poor power factor etc.


What's THD?:blink:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Total Harmonic Distortion.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Total Harmonic Distortion.


:thumbsup:


----------



## sprdave (Jan 12, 2012)

BBQ said:


> High THD, poor power factor etc.


When I previously compared to the Advance ICN-2S28 I thought the specs were the same. Checking now, the power factor is .99 on either as well as THD 10% max...I see the ballast factor is 1.00 (Robertson) compared to 1.03 (Advance) though.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

We almost always install Advance, since that is what we can get locally. I am very skeptical of off-brand ballasts and whatnot, because I really hate doing warranty work.


----------

